# My Lady Hunsdon's Allemande & Melancholy Galliard (John Dowland)



## burnabyguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

Anyone like John Dowland?

John Dowland (1563 - 1626) was an English or possibly Irish Renaissance composer, lutenist, and singer. He is best known today for his melancholy songs such as "Come, heavy sleep", "Come again", "Flow my tears", "I saw my Lady weepe" and "In darkness let me dwell", but his instrumental music has undergone a major revival, and with the 20th century's early music revival, has been a continuing source of repertoire for lutenists and classical guitarists.

Both are selected as RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) grade 7 and 8 repertoire for guitar.

My Lady Hunsdon's Allemande







Melancholy Galliard (John Dowland)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.

Have you thought about arpeggiating some of the chord rather than playing all of the notes at the same time? It might be a way to mark the pulse more lightly in the galliard. I'd also say (and this may be just me!) it didn't sound expressive, it didn't sound melancholy.

I think the other piece is more commonly known as Mistress Nichols' Almain.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

that was very nice! I listened to both. I like your playing, I wouldn't change anything. John Dowland is probably the most widely played Renaissance composer today. Years ago when I was in music school it was very fashionable to play his music and I did one of his Galliards on my sophomore jury. 

Tecla Editions has some nice editions of Dowland's works that are arranged for guitar. I have a collection of his songs that I got from them and Brian Jeffries does a very nice job with his editions. Check out Tecla editions if you haven't already. Its a great source for guitar scores.

your guitar sounds wonderful, btw. That is a spruce top isn't it?

it sounds like spruce anyway

good stuff!


----------



## burnabyguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

Mandryka said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Have you thought about arpeggiating some of the chord rather than playing all of the notes at the same time? It might be a way to mark the pulse more lightly in the galliard. I'd also say (and this may be just me!) it didn't sound expressive, it didn't sound melancholy.
> 
> I think the other piece is more commonly known as Mistress Nichols' Almain.


Thanks, more or less arpeggiating chord will need some experiments and comparison, I would take that into account if I record it again someday. Good to know the alternative name of lady Hunsdon - when I did the recording I sight-read RCM grade 7 book for the title.


----------



## burnabyguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

Nate Miller said:


> that was very nice! I listened to both. I like your playing, I wouldn't change anything. John Dowland is probably the most widely played Renaissance composer today. Years ago when I was in music school it was very fashionable to play his music and I did one of his Galliards on my sophomore jury.
> 
> Tecla Editions has some nice editions of Dowland's works that are arranged for guitar. I have a collection of his songs that I got from them and Brian Jeffries does a very nice job with his editions. Check out Tecla editions if you haven't already. Its a great source for guitar scores.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nate. Glad to see you like it and played Dowland's songs before. 
My guitar used in the recording was made by Canadian luthier Martin Blackwell. It is a double top. The top-top is spruce and the bottom-top is cedar. So you are partially right


----------



## burnabyguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks for the response. Here I share another Dowland's song - I sight-read it from the RCM grade 3 book. simple and nice. The song was played on a cedar top Ramirez R2 student guitar.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

burnabyguitar said:


> Thanks, more or less arpeggiating chord will need some experiments and comparison, I would take that into account if I record it again someday. Good to know the alternative name of lady Hunsdon - when I did the recording I sight-read RCM grade 7 book for the title.


For me a big challenge playing English music is to mark the pulse without being heavy.


----------



## burnabyguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

Mandryka said:


> For me a big challenge playing English music is to mark the pulse without being heavy.


gotcha, thanks Mandryka!


----------

